

Real-time Snowball Fights on a Canvas in Node.js (see comment) - clyfe
http://holiday2010.ogilvy.com

======
clyfe
Mario Gonzalez wrote in with a game his team have built using Node and
WebSockets: Ogilvy & Mather Holiday Snowball Fight. It’s a multiplayer game
that uses a lot of interesting libraries, like CAAT and BiSON. The developers
even say they based the multiplayer design on Valve’s Source Multiplayer
Networking papers.

>>> The game-engine, collision and logic run on the server in JavaScript
running on Node.js. The clients are simply rendering information sent from the
server, and sending off keyboard input.

Source: <http://dailyjs.com/2011/01/05/node-roundup/>

